# Headphone used in BLD



## rubik2305 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, can I ask you about a type of headphone that remove all noise from outside , include the voice. I don't need the music function . it is used at the BLD competition. I would like to the detail name of that headphone?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 30, 2015)

There aren't any special BLD headphones  Just buy random earmuffs from hobby store


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 30, 2015)

Use double hearing protection to block most of the surrounding sounds. That's what I do. So use earplugs AND earmuffs. That should be good enough in most environments


----------



## youSurname (Aug 30, 2015)

If you really do want to use headphones, look for ones with active noise cancelling, and *make sure they can function while unplugged.* An example, (not necessarily a recommendation) would be the Audio Technica ANC-70.

Not to sure of the legality of this though. Can someone confirm?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 30, 2015)

youSurname said:


> If you really do want to use headphones, look for ones with active noise cancelling, and *make sure they can function while unplugged.* An example, (not necessarily a recommendation) would be the Audio Technica ANC-70.
> 
> Not to sure of the legality of this though. Can someone confirm?


It's not allowed ;-) all electronic devices (excluding NECESSARY medical aids) are not WCA legal


----------



## Stefan (Aug 30, 2015)

youSurname said:


> If you really do want to use headphones, look for ones with active noise cancelling, and *make sure they can function while unplugged.* An example, (not necessarily a recommendation) would be the Audio Technica ANC-70.
> 
> Not to sure of the legality of this though. Can someone confirm?



Is "not electronic noise-cancelling headphones" unclear?


----------



## youSurname (Aug 30, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> It's not allowed ;-) all electronic devices (excluding NECESSARY medical aids) are not WCA legal



Well there you go


----------

